

24in60.com: The last 24 hours in 60-second, unbiased news bites. - pama
http://www.24in60.com/

======
joshklein
The bias in (the non-opinion portions of) major papers like the NYT and WSJ is
in what they choose to cover, their depth of coverage, their subtle
manipulation of headlines to set the tone of their information, and so on.
There is no such thing as selecting what news to report without inherently
imbuing it with your bias as to what news is worth knowing.

~~~
sigzero
Yeah, once you say "unbiased" it already is.

------
finiteloop
The best version of this concept is The Week magazine in my opinion (see
<http://theweek.com/>, though I the print version is really higher quality
than the site). It includes all the major stories of the week with references
and then covers all the columnists and editorials from both sides of the aisle
and from around the world. For me, it is the perfect balance of brevity and
comprehensiveness without feeling superficial.

AFAIK, it started in the UK and was "ported" to a US edition a few of years
ago.

It is pretty easy to read in an hour or so and fills in all the gaps I missed
from my sporadic news reading the previous week.

------
abofh
"Much political fanfare was on display at a congressional Finance
Committee".... That would be political bias sir, please either don't
editorialize, don't publish, or don't claim unbiased.

------
msy
So rephrased, unsourced content edited anonymously? No thanks.

~~~
xnerdr
Looks like a blogger figured out the Google news alerts "email me" feature.

------
monochromatic
> unbiased

Ain't so such thing.

~~~
tvon
Exactly, you can't even decide _what_ to report without imposing some level of
bias.

------
judofyr
Definitely needs sources! I'd love to read more about the cases (and do the
biasing myself).

------
jschuur
Could use some topic tags to cross-reference the material covered, so you can
see a particular topic evolve over time.

Plus the site is just too anonymous. Perhaps that's on purpose, to underscore
the 'unbiased' angle, but it's a little eerie not seeing any name on it.

------
bingaman
The feed isn't even full text.

~~~
meadhikari
For me, this fact was more disappointing than the citation.

------
omniscient
aka thedailybeast without pictures.

------
jsavimbi
Yeah, I too am interested in finding out the source of the material along with
the claim of it being unbiased. I'm pretty sure that reporting news without
bias is impossible.

